# I need a new jacket



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

as much as I'm not a huge volcom fan I'm kinda feelin the white one, it's mad flashy, did you check out 686? that's what i rock, it's some pretty gnar stuff, just a though, but def the white one man


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

The 686 website really pisses me off... It's too hard to go through all the jackets lol.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I myself am not a fan of that style, but the white is good. 686 has a funny jacket "snaggle tooth." check it out for laughs.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Again.
not a fan either.
i usually rock the single colors.
the white one is way more badass though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

hey,
I prefer dark colors so I will say the black one...if I remember well, Volcom has a pretty loose fit on their clothing... so I think if you want to layer under the jacket you might wanna get the M size and if you want a tighter fit I would say get the S... That's from what I recall of the times I was snowboarding a lot more, I could be wrong though


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Session's Summit series. Hands down the best jacket I have ever owned.. great features, excellent quality and construction, H20 proofness, has it all.. best for the money...

I do like the black volcom but?? have you looked at Session's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Session's Summit series. Hands down the best jacket I have ever owned.. great features, excellent quality and construction, H20 proofness, has it all.. best for the money...

I do like the black volcom but?? have you looked at Session's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the white one.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Session's Summit series. Hands down the best jacket I have ever owned.. great features, excellent quality and construction, H20 proofness, has it all.. best for the money...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the first one definitely looks better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone give me the website for the session summit series jackets? I'm having trouble find them. Still not too sure on which jacket, but I found another one that I liked from Burton.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

MunkyBeast said:


> Can someone give me the website for the session summit series jackets? I'm having trouble find them. Still not too sure on which jacket, but I found another one that I liked from Burton.


Sessions.com Here you go mate... I hope you find what you are looking for...I think they make some of the best stuff...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw this jacket also and I really like it. What do you guys think about it?










Here's the URL in case the image isn't too great.

The Hundreds Jacket - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call


----------

